# like to talk with anyone who owns a dk45se tractor hydro



## case310350 (Mar 15, 2016)

Purchased a used one a month ago have a few questions.

Much slow going backwards than forwards. I assume this is for safety so is this normal?
going down hills, or reverse an annoying higher pitched sound coming from under neath, like a relief valve sound, normal?

Seems to use a lot of fuel (bushhoging) and there is lack of power. what range do you use bush hogging tall grass with a 5ft deck?

want to go to turf tires or r4's any cost effective way to do this?

thanks in advance


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't have one of these tractors, but I think the features of one tractor can be similar to those of another. My tractor is an HST 45 hp, and it is somewhat slower in reverse. How fast are you running the engine? If it's an HST which I believe it is, you should be running it with enough throttle to operate your PTO at 540. Probably around 2200 - 2400 rpm. Throttle runs the engine, the pedals control the ground speed. It's not good to run the engine at idle or a slow speed when actually using the tractor.
I have fast and slow in high and low range, which gives me 4 ranges to operate in. When bushhogging, use either high range/slow or low range fast ( about the same) to tackle the grass. If your tractor is still bogging, go down a range to give you more power, and go slower.
Going to turf or R4's is going to be pricey unless you can find someone selling a decent set of used ones. R4's are not cheap, that's for sure. And I'm think you will need to change over all 4 wheels to get the diameter ratio the same.
Is this a new tractor or used? how many hours on it, and when was the last time it had a service?


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

I would not want to operate as fast in reverse as forward, yes backing up is slower just as your car. What range are you bushhogging in. I do light stuff in Midrange. Heavy or for a finercut I go in Low. The noise may be a high/max rev but would guess you should talk to the dealer. For the fuel you are going to use a lot more at full pto speed than the lower for light mowing. If you are cutting brush vs weeds etc and not in low range you may experience power loss. These are my thoughts from my experience, I am not a dealer or mech.


----------

